# A cubing thing I might create



## TomZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Jacco and me have been thinking about making a website for a while. It will allow you to save your times, and based on that you will be given a personal page, which will allow you to show others your personal bests, averages (you can generate a graph like this), etc... It will also provide you with userbars, which will automatically update to show your personal bests.

Now, as this is a rather time-consuming thing to make, would anyone be going to use this? Also, please post suggestions on what features should be included.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2007)

I will eventually make something like this to present the results from the weekly competition. If you are going to make it I would be very interested in working with you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2007)

The juggling community has something a lot like this - I wonder if you can borrow some of it from the creator of that. Here's my member page from there:
http://www.jugglingdb.com/records/member.php?user=993

If you click on the logs on the right, you'll see you get a chart very much like the one you showed.

This would seem to have a lot of overlap with the unofficial lists at speedcubing.com. Maybe they should be combined somehow?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2007)

That would be a very nice way to do it, with the added difficulty that each entry would actually be 5 results. Or would we just put the average in there? (I don't like throwing away information, especially not in an information displaying system.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree - I don't like throwing away information either. We would need some way to accommodate the 5 results being stored. So obviously it would need tweaking.


----------



## pjk (Dec 31, 2007)

I think it is a good idea. I would create a page to save my times.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 31, 2007)

Pretty good idea, I'd use it. If you can merge it with the weekly competitions that would be nice. And then you could see the graphs of how you performed in each competition and things like that. Or even all participants in a weekly competition on a single graph, etc.
I can see it being a pretty big but a very interesting project.


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2007)

I would definitely use it. I will think up some necessary features later, I'm short of time...


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Mhh, i had almost exactly the same idea. We'll start tomorrow with creating a concept and the design of our page. That looks like a race .


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm yes, you would need graphs for each individual showing progress. Perhaps some separate lines for lucky solves. Lol I can't really think straight right now. If you get it up, i'm sure people will flood you with ideas of how to improve it  .


----------



## Jacco (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, I also think it's a useful idea, Tom and me came to this as I made myself a little page for tracking my personal bests. So, any other suggestions which we could add?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

One more obvious problem would be DNF's.

Jacco, I don't see any graphs.


----------



## TomZ (Jan 1, 2008)

Jacco created this page merely to log his own PB's. What I am going to make will be alot more complex.


----------



## joey (Jan 1, 2008)

I suggest the ability to download to an excel file or something. It would be useful to have an offline backup.
I have a precious excel file that documents my 500+ BLD attempts of the last few months!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Please don't "download to Excel". "download to CSV" instead. You can open that in Excel if you want, but it won't require you to have Excel.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 2, 2008)

This sorta already exists, minus a feature or two:

http://timer.tj9991.com


----------



## martian (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it's a very interesting idea, but don't have an idea where to start..........


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 2, 2008)

blade740 said:


> This sorta already exists, minus a feature or two:
> 
> http://timer.tj9991.com


The timer and graphs look good. But I don't want to use that timer, I want to use my own stackmat and enter the times later. I like most of the ideas of the timer, especially the guest-mode.


----------

